# Galerie aktuell



## Blaukoi (26. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir soeben die die Bilder in der "Galerie aktuell" angeschaut. Wenn ich mir das Bild des zum Krüppel gezüchteten Lebewesen anschaue, muß ich mich fragen, wo sind denn plötzlich die ganzen Tierschützer ????

Wie pervers muß hier ein Mensch sein, der sich an so etwas erfreut??????

Volker


----------



## hipsu (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Was meinst du damit? Welches Bild?


----------



## Blaukoi (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo Hipsu,

schau im Portal auf der linken Seite.

Volker


----------



## hipsu (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

viele Fische
1 Fisch
1 Blume
1 Teich
1 Frosch

und was ist daran so besonders?

der 1 fisch sieht war bissl komisch aus aber gleich verkrüppelt? ich finds garnet so schlimm


----------



## scholzi (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hi....
meinst du den
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photoplog/index.php?n=3977


----------



## Blaukoi (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo Robert,

ja genau den.

Volker


----------



## Aristocat (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo Volker!
Was genau regt Dich an diesem Bild so auf? 
Das Andy den Fisch als Wettbewerbsbild eingestellt hat, oder dass es "Züchter" gibt, die solche Qualzuchten in Umlauf bringen?
Wenn ich recht informiert bin hat Andy den Fisch bei sich aufgenommen, weil er ihm leid getan hat!


----------



## hipsu (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Ist doch gut wenn er den Fisch aufgenommen hat als wenn er alleien irgendwie und irgendwo verkümmert

Es gibt auch behinderte Menschen denen was fehlt, da kommen auch nicht gleich die Tierschützer und schläfern die Behinderten ein :shock

Also ich weiß nicht was du hast, ich finds gut das er das arme Fischlein aufgenommen hat. ich selbst hatte auch mal im Zooladen einen Schwielenwels gesehen der keine Augen mehr hatte und nurnoch 1 Bartel anstatt 4. der war bei irgendwelchen fischen im AQ die ihn angefressen haben. ich hab den schwielenwels auch gekauft weil er mir leidtat so alleien da drinenn bei diesen bösen fischen, ich glaub er lebt heute noch


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Ach, ich glaube Volker hat gar kein Problem
mit dem Fisch an sich, es geht hier mehr
um so einen Art Privatkrieg gegen mich,
wie einige seiner Posts der letzten
Wochen zeigen, aber für eine PN ist er ja
leider zu feig.

Hält nen Stör in 15 cbm, seine Kois haben
__ Parasiten, der Teich ist voller Schaum,
aber bisher noch kein einziges Bild von
den Katastrophen hochgeladen. Und Du 
motzt wegen meinem süssen Hänsel...lol

Hänsel geht es übrigens sehr gut und von
einer Qualzucht ist der weit entfernt. Er
gehört zu denen, die von den Hardcore
Aquaristik Züchtern aussortiert werden
eben weil sie die Ansprüche der Hochzuchtler
nicht erfüllen und deshalb in Baumärkten
und Zoogeschäften als Teichfische angeboten
werden.

Im übrigen unterliegen Rotkappenorandas in
keinster Weise anderen Zuchtbedingungen (seit
dem 15. Jahrhundert) als Deine Kois.

Also Ball ganz flach halten und alles tun für die
armen Fische...

Hier kannst Du Dir Hänsel und seine Freunde mal
genauer anschaun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqrE8m4dlR0

Behindert ist Hänsel im übrigen gar nicht. Er schwimmt
ganz normal und frisst ganz normal. Einzige Besonderheit:
wenn ich im die Finger entgegenstrecke nuggelt er daran
und macht wie auf dem Bild zu sehen , sein süsses Röhren-
mäulchen.

Gruß
Andy

P.S: Hänsel hat übrigens eine Schwester, die heißt
Gretel (siehe Bild)


----------



## Trautchen (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



Meine Güte...


----------



## Aristocat (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo Andy!
Tolles Video!
Sorry, den Begriff Qualzucht habe ich wohl in die Disskusion geschmissen? Tut mir leid. Aber ich habe sowieso eine ausgeprägte Allergie gegen Züchter!!:evil
Kommt vermutlich daher, dass ich von einer Züchterin 3 Katzen geschenkt bekommen habe, wo 2 schwer krank waren.


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo Andrea,

das war schon ok, für bestimmte Hochzuchtarten
trifft das auch leider zu wie bei Bubble-eyes oder
angezüchteten Wens die über die Augen gehn etc.

Aber so wie Blaukoi Hänsel als Krüppel zu bezeichnen
zeugt einfach nur von Unwissen und Vorurteilen.
Gerade als Koi Besitzer sollte man sich da nicht
selber ins Knie schießen...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Blaukoi (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

1. besitze ich seit mind. 2 Jahren keinen Stör
2. hat mein Teich kein Schaum
3. haben meine Kois keine __ Parasiten


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

1. da hattest Du noch einen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2483

2. da hattest Du noch Schaum:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2652

3. eine Antwort was der Abstrich ergeben hat, falls überhaupt
einer gemacht wurde, hat es nie gegeben:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22074

ist aber auch alles egal, aber sag nie wieder Krüppel
zu meinem allerliebsten Hänsel !

Da schieb ich doch gleich noch ein vor 5 Minuten
gedrehtes Video nach damit man sehn kann wie
schlecht es meinem "Krüppel" beim Frühstück geht 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-89t3ZY50FQ

Gruß
Andy


----------



## simon (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

und was sagen uns nun diese 3 jahre alten beiträge??


----------



## hipsu (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

@ Blaukoi

Wie wäre es mal mit nen paar aktuellen Bildern von deinem Teich? Stell sie doch gleich mal hier rein! Dann sehen wir ja was Sache ist


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



> und was sagen uns nun diese 3 jahre alten beiträge??



@ Simon:

die sagen uns, daß der Dritte vom Mai 2009 ist
und das er nie in seinen eigenen Themen antwortet,
sobald Ihm was geraten wird was er nicht hören will:

- Stör abgeben

- Wasserwerte messen

- Abstrich machen

alles klar?


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Ist doch quatsch, sich deswegen zu streiten. Den Fischis geht es gut und darum geht es uns doch allen hier. Schön zu sehen, wie Hänsel und Gretel sich unter den anderen behaupten. Und ich dachte immer, man könne sie nicht draußen halten...Mal wieder was dazu gelernt!

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinem Pärchen!

Anne


----------



## simon (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

hallo cool niro
eigentlich hat der blaukoi nur seine meinung geschrieben,welche ich teile.
das darf man wohl bei dir nicht
schade drum
schönes we+gruss 
simon


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo Simon,

es hat für mich nix mit Meinung sagen zu
tun, wenn mich einer als pervers bezeichnet,
weil ich einen __ Goldfisch/Hochzucht Mischling
aus seinen Zoogeschäft Gefängnis in einen
12.000 Liter Gartenteich entlassen habe.

Da beschäftigt man sich erst mal damit,
denkt noch ein paar mal drüber nach und
ist dann einfach ganz still.

Glaubst Du Deine Goldfische und Goldorfen
sind aus einem Wildfang?
Für deren Zucht wurden Millionen Fische
zu "Krüppeln" oder nicht lebensfähigen
Wesen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aristocat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo @ all, die Andy hier anmuffeln!
Bitte dann mault mich auch an, weil ich meinen Koi "Schrotti" als Bewerberfoto eingestellt habe! "Schrotti" habe ich als verkrüppelten Fisch verbilligt aus einem Zoofachandel gerettet. Er sollte noch an diesem Tag, wo ich ihn mitgenommen habe "zurück an die Zentrale" geschikt werden. "Schrotti" hatte eine völlig deformirte Rückengräte. Inzwischen ist er kerzengerade!
Ich finde, wenn jemand ein Herz für vernachlässigte, deformierte, unglückliche, kranke oder sonstwie benachteiligte Tiere hat und sich daran freut und seine Freude, Liebe, Stolz oder was auch immer mit anderen teilen möchte, sollte nicht noch blöd von der Seite angemacht werden.

Nebenbei, ich habe von Andi auch schon das eine oder andere mal mein "Fett" weggekrigt!


----------



## simon (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

hallo@all
ihr habt alle recht,es ist alles supergut was ihr getan habt
schönen abend
gruss simon


----------



## hipsu (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



hipsu schrieb:


> @ Blaukoi
> 
> Wie wäre es mal mit nen paar aktuellen Bildern von deinem Teich? Stell sie doch gleich mal hier rein! Dann sehen wir ja was Sache ist



*hochschieb*

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Aristocat (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Nabend!
@ Simon:
Warum schmollst Du jetzt eigentlich?
Es geht doch hier um den Murks, den "Blaukoi" verzapft hat. Ok, du teilst seine Meinung, aber von Dir hat niemand ein Bild eingefordert oder? Und Tema " __ Störe" wird doch eh´sehr kontrovers diskutiert!
Ausserdem ging es mir bei meinem Posting um Gerechtigkeit, OK? Wenn Du keine "minderwertigen" Tiere aufnimmst ist ganz allein Deine Kanne Bier! Aber lass bitte die Leute in Frieden, die ds anders sehen!


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



> hallo@all
> ihr habt alle recht,es ist alles supergut was ihr getan habt
> schönen abend
> gruss simon



Ob jemand recht oder unrecht hat ist glaub ich nicht
wirklich wichtig. Antwort auf meine Frage an Dich ist
das auf jeden Fall keine.

Und ja, Hänsel findet es supergut hier 




> Zitat:
> Zitat von hipsu
> @ Blaukoi
> 
> ...



Da kann man lange warten, der antwortet eh nicht mehr,
wie in all seinen anderen Themen. Er wollte halt nur mit
einem neuen Thread "jemand" ans Bein pinkeln, egal wie.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## ebo (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Ein Hoch auf die Samariter oder die sich als solche darstellen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ihr eure Maßstäbe in Allem immer so hoch anlegt. 

Die Kleidung die man trägt, das Fleisch das man ißt, den Kaffee den man trinkt oder ob man sich einfach nur mal drüber aufregt weil die Nachbarkinder wieder so laut sind.

Es geht nicht immer nur um "ans Bein pinkeln" Cool Niro. Deine Beiträge neigen selber dazu. Es gibt halt auch andere Meinungen. 
Eine wäre zum Beispiel ob es diesem Fisch wirklich besser geht wenn er lebt  Darüber könnte man durchaus nachdenken.

Wenn du aber der Meinung, bist dann akzeptiere ich das. 

Gewisse Threads arten halt immer aus und neigen dazu, ganz schnell in den Mülleimer geschoben zu werden. Und das ist auch gut so. Und da kann ich ein Wort  mitreden


----------



## Joachim (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Moin,

@ebo
Ich hab ne kaputte Wirbelsäule und meine Niere will auch nicht mehr - sollte ich auch mal darüber nachdenken, ob es mir "anderswo" besser ginge? 

Wieso nur finden sich in bestimmten Themen immer wieder bestimmte User ein um sich gegenseitig virtuell eine drauf zugeben? Kleiner Tip: Ignore-Funktion.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



> Eine wäre zum Beispiel ob es diesem Fisch wirklich besser
> geht wenn er lebt  Darüber könnte man durchaus nachdenken.



:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy


----------



## hipsu (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



ebo schrieb:


> Eine wäre zum Beispiel ob es diesem Fisch wirklich besser geht wenn er lebt  Darüber könnte man durchaus nachdenken.



Also wenn jetzt jeder Mensch der irgendwelche "Leiden" hat woanders hingehen würde, ich glaube dann würde es in Deutschland fast keine Menschen mehr geben..........................


----------



## elkop (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

ich bin schon ein etwas älteres semester und in jungen jahren war ich auch so, dass ich glaubte, des öfter mal anecken zu müssen, weil ich mich bedingungslos im recht fühlte. heute mit 60+ habe ich gelernt, dass es niemals nur eine wahrheit gibt und dass es mitunter so viele standpunkte (und nicht nur falsche) geben kann, wie es menschen gibt. und vor allem weiß ich heute, dass immer dann, wenn ich jemandem ans bein gepinkelt hatte, ich mich nachher gar nicht besser gefühlt habe. im gegenteil :schizo

darum glaubt mir, ihr jüngereren, die ihr diesen lernprozess noch vor euch habt: je früher man sich diese erkenntnisse aneignet, desto schöner und leichter ist das leben. für euch und für eure mitmenschen.

amen


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Schön gesagt, Elke toll

Genau das sollte sich die Provo-Truppe
ebo, blaukoi & Konsorten mal zu Herzen
nehmen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## wp-3d (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



elkop schrieb:


> darum glaubt mir, ihr jüngereren, die ihr diesen lernprozess noch vor euch habt: je früher man sich diese erkenntnisse aneignet, desto schöner und leichter ist das leben. für euch und für eure mitmenschen.
> 
> amen



@ Hi Andy,

Du warst nicht ausgenommen, ich denke in diese Kategorie passen wir beide, obwohl Du noch mehr Zeit zum Lernen hast.


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Mahlzeit.

Wenn jeder nicht ganz so vehement auf seine Meinung/Vorgehensweise bestehen würde, sondern auch mal einen Schritt zurück macht, kämen wir alle trotz Meinungsverschiedenheiten gut miteinander aus. 
Ich finds ehrlich gesagt reichlich schade, wenn hier Themen eröffnet werden, denen man förmlich schon ansieht, dass sie nur auf Streit aus sind. 
Evtl. vorhandene persönliche Aversionen klärt bitte per PN oder Mail.... das Forum ist dafür nicht gedacht!



Zum eigentlichen Thema, dem Fisch:
Leider ist es immer noch so, dass ein Händler Fische nachbestellt, die von den Kunden gekauft werden. Ob aus Mitleid oder aus Gefallen gekauft wird, interessiert doch niemanden dort...

Bleibt er auf Stören oder Qualzuchten (ob oder ob nicht sei in diesem Falle mal dahin gestellt) sitzen, wird er sie auch nicht mehr nachbestellen. So schlimm das für das einzelne betroffene Tier auch ist - wo ein Markt=Nachfrage gewittert wird, wird auch gezüchtet und geliefert.

Siehe auch die viel zu jungen, ohne Papiere und Krankheitscheck aus Osteuropa kommenden Rassehundewelpen, die für wenig Geld auf irgendwelchen Märkten an den Mann oder die Frau gebracht werden. Die werden für die neuen Hundebesitzer oftmals durch entsprechende TA-Kosten oder Spezialfutter richtig teuer....


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*



> @ Hi Andy,
> 
> Du warst nicht ausgenommen, ich denke in diese Kategorie passen wir beide, obwohl Du noch mehr Zeit zum Lernen hast.
> __________________
> Gruß Werner



Nönö, da war ich nicht gemeint 

Das Leben meiner unmittelbaren Mitmenschen
und meins ist ja eh schon so leicht das wir fast
abheben...


Hallo Annett,



> Zum eigentlichen Thema, dem Fisch:
> Leider ist es immer noch so, dass ein Händler Fische nachbestellt, die von den Kunden gekauft werden. Ob aus Mitleid oder aus Gefallen gekauft wird, interessiert doch niemanden dort...



Da geb ich Dir schon recht...nur leider schmeißt der Händler
wo Hänsel her ist die Fische vorm Winter auf dem Müll und
bestellt im Frühjahr trotzdem wieder neue.

Qualzucht ist Hänsel eh keine, zumindest nicht mehr als jeder
Koi oder andere Zuchtfisch.



> Ich finds ehrlich gesagt reichlich schade, wenn hier Themen eröffnet werden, denen man förmlich schon ansieht, dass sie nur auf Streit aus sind.



Bei diesem Thread ging es genau nur um das von Dir beschriebene.

Im übrigen ist "Perverser" für mich genau so eine Beleidigung
wie "A........" oder "B.........". Nur so als hinweis an die Punkte-
verteiler von "Flensteich" 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## ebo (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

@Joachim!

Du bist ein MENSCH und ICH mache da durchaus Unterschiede. Also unterstelle mir hier sowas nicht.


Und mich zu einer Provo-Truppe zu zählen, und das noch von einem der wenn es so eine gibt, selber deutlich dazugehört finde ich schon lustig. CooNiro.

Bei allem was du schreibst pack dich bitte mal vorher an die eigene __ Nase. 

Thema erledigt. Ich scrhreibe hier nun nichts mehr. Also nicht wundern und Dinge schreiben wie: Der antwortet ja eh nicht mehr.
Deine ganze Art zu schreiben ist provokativ. 

Zb. den Vogel zeigen usw. Das mach ich in keinem meiner Beiträge. Du aber in vielen. Überdenke es dir einfach mal. Naja.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Frank (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Galerie aktuell*

Hallo,

ich denke Annett hat alles wichtige gesagt!

Aus den vorhergehenden, sowie den nachfolgenden Antworten kann man erkennen, dass eigentlich niemand mehr gewillt ist eine "vernünftige" Diskussion zum Thema zu führen - welches von vornherein durch den Threadersteller schon fragwürdig war. :?

Um Annetts und Joachims Worten noch mal nachdruck zu verleihen:
Falls ihr persönliche Probleme miteinander habt, tragt die bitte ausserhalb des Forums aus. 
Unsere Plattform soll für derlei Kindergartengebärden nicht länger herhalten. 

Aus diesem Grund mach ich hier jetzt zu!


----------

